# 97 astro awd pulls agressively to the left??



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's a start
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="pulls+to+the+left"+braking&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
Using the advanced search option you can subtract words you don't want, corresponding to what has already been tried.

I guess I'd search for whatever is left, if there is anything left.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you drive it with a Tech II, monitor the wheel speeds to isolate the wheel?


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like sitcky caliper pins , did you thoroughly cleen them and reapply high temp greae.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

seems like the only thing left to try is the front rubber brake hoses. They break down internally sometimes and can restrict flow to a caliper. I've also experienced where it'll make a caliper piston unable to retract, too; acting as a check valve.


----------

